
Frank Miller: Inventor of the One-Time Pad [pdf] - christianbryant
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~CS4HS/talks/FrankMillerOneTimePad.pdf
======
huxley
FYI, it's this Frank Miller:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Miller_(cryptography)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Miller_\(cryptography\))

Not this one:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Miller_(comics)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Miller_\(comics\))

------
h1karu
I hate to break it to you but ancient cultures used OTP systems for thousands
of years before this guy supposedly invented it. The ancient Egyptians for
example would create a pad, use it to encrypt a secret with a numeric shift
cypher, then break the pad into multiple pieces each of which would be guarded
in a different temple. This has been proven and there are other examples in
the ancient world.

~~~
christianbryant
I'm pretty sure that is acknowledged in good cryptography texts. It's actually
what draws me to the field, because, though my career is rooted in tech, I'm
fascinated with what we're capable of _without_ computers. Excellent point.

------
maxerickson
The same author recently published a paper about the work Vernam and Mauborgne
were doing:

[https://www.cs.columbia.edu/~smb/blog//2014-05/2014-05-16.ht...](https://www.cs.columbia.edu/~smb/blog//2014-05/2014-05-16.html)

It didn't get any traction when I submitted it.

(I'm copying and pasting those names, I think this sort of history is neat to
look at but certainly don't know much of it)

